# Jap Mini truck



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

This thing is pushing some serious snow, too bad it is not full hydro.

Mini Truck


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

There is actually a few of those around Atlantic Canada, they've been exporting these little trucks in for a while now.

I saw one listed for sale at a used car lot, it was a 95 Subaru Sambar. Add said it was 4x4, 50 plus mpg (4 cyl). It weighs 1400 lbs. They are asking seven grand for it.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

there is a member here thats his buissness . he just did a custom snow blower install and salt spreader on the back.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I see quite a few up my way too..would be a good side walk rig..and a two man crew


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

chris_morrison;1188204 said:


> I see quite a few up my way too..would be a good side walk rig..and a two man crew


would be an awesome sidewalk truck


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I was gonna get one to put in the back of my truck as a back up.LOL


----------



## boxerplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

CAT 245ME;1188173 said:


> There is actually a few of those around Atlantic Canada, they've been exporting these little trucks in for a while now.
> 
> I saw one listed for sale at a used car lot, it was a 95 Subaru Sambar. Add said it was 4x4, 50 plus mpg (4 cyl). It weighs 1400 lbs. They are asking seven grand for it.


there is a guy in halifax here that imports them and sells them on kijiji.. with plows.. ive always wondered how well they actually work but they look to be fairly impressive!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

badgerland is our dealer on here very impressive truck. his vid was right below the one you posted


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

you can get full hydro plows for them. i don't know if you can get them with an automatic but they have a nice little 4 speed in them


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

if that plow was fully hydraulic it would be pretty sweet little rig


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

put one of them small boss vee plows on them


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Any reason why I would buy a small USED Jap Mini truck vs something like a Kubota RTV that is new, has parts available and nearby dealers / service centers? 

Hell, I cant think of too many good reasons to buy a Mini Truck or Utility Veh over a decent compact tractor with an enclosed cab, or a used Bobcat. If all you do all year long is snow removal then maybe a mini truck could make sense. But if your a landscaper or in construction 8-10 months out of the year (like many of us) I cant see why you would spend $5-10k on one of these.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Mabepossibly;1190107 said:


> Any reason why I would buy a small USED Jap Mini truck vs something like a Kubota RTV that is new, has parts available and nearby dealers / service centers?
> 
> I cant see why you would spend $5-10k on one of these.


and you wana buy a kubota tractor at there prices. ? :laughing:

thats your opinion on this but you got to look at it this way also. thay are getting big in the us. but yes there not over here in the new england area as much yet.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

id love to have one too, but since ya cant title em or license them for street use...theyre worthless.


----------



## mikemyers13 (Jan 9, 2011)

You can make street legal some of the UTV's I have a 2011 Gator 825i thats plated & insured & Boss UTV plow.
I drive it everywhere!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

mikemyers13;1190774 said:


> You can make street legal some of the UTV's I have a 2011 Gator 825i thats plated & insured & Boss UTV plow.
> I drive it everywhere!


do you have pictures?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Actually, there are two dealers in and around the small Village of Chester, Nova Scotia. Here is one:

http://www.blockhouseminitrucks.com/

I dare say there are more dealers than one would think....



CAT 245ME;1188173 said:


> There is actually a few of those around Atlantic Canada, they've been exporting these little trucks in for a while now.
> 
> I saw one listed for sale at a used car lot, it was a 95 Subaru Sambar. Add said it was 4x4, 50 plus mpg (4 cyl). It weighs 1400 lbs. They are asking seven grand for it.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Most of the places I've seen with these things and the places they make the most sense at are schools/colleges and municipalities. They had a few at the University of Colorado when I was in school there and the park district has something similar. I worked for the park district and I would much rather use one of these than the Toro cart we had. I've also seen them at malls.


----------



## woodhe (Nov 1, 2009)

*mini trucks*



Mabepossibly;1190107 said:


> Any reason why I would buy a small USED Jap Mini truck vs something like a Kubota RTV that is new, has parts available and nearby dealers / service centers?
> 
> Hell, I cant think of too many good reasons to buy a Mini Truck or Utility Veh over a decent compact tractor with an enclosed cab, or a used Bobcat. If all you do all year long is snow removal then maybe a mini truck could make sense. But if your a landscaper or in construction 8-10 months out of the year (like many of us) I cant see why you would spend $5-10k on one of these.


14K new, 4wd, ac, ps, 5 speed, lo-high range, locking diff. Automatic trans available, 2 year, 36,000 mi. warranty. Used starting around 5k for 4wd, 3k for 2wd.

They come with available dump boxes, box trucks, topper style caps, utility contractor boxes, all hyd. plows, 5' blowers, sweeper units, scissor lift/dump, hyd. dumpster/tipper that will dump into a roll-off, tracks for deep snow/mud, etc.etc.

Street legal in ALL STATES (new only in most States) but may be speed limited depending where you live.

ALL parts available, easy to maintain. If your handy, you can change a clutch in two hrs.

dan pm me


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

mikemyers13;1190774 said:


> You can make street legal some of the UTV's I have a 2011 Gator 825i thats plated & insured & Boss UTV plow.
> I drive it everywhere!


I have wondered about that. What do you have to do? I think that would be pretty fun...most of the time.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

TremblaySNOW;1191163 said:


> do you have pictures?


Yeah you should put some up here.


----------



## Trane365 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks pretty cool versatile lil truck.


----------



## woodhe (Nov 1, 2009)

*mini truck*

you can see additional pictures at www.woodysminitrucks.com

Videos of sweeping rumble strips/going through mud (tracks) posted on www.tractorbynet.com

dan


----------



## boxerplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

heres the company that does it in halifax, ns, canada
http://www.carsonexports.com/imports


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

I test drove a Mini truck and at 6'1" 225 I was cramped and would be shoulder to shoulder with a buddy that is of the same stature. They are cool and can turn on a dime but I would jump for a Kubota RTV and boss V plow!! granted you might spend some more money on the RTV but buy a used one and save! Thumbs Up


----------



## woodhe (Nov 1, 2009)

*mini trucks Canada*



boxerplowing;1198881 said:


> heres the company that does it in halifax, ns, canada
> http://www.carsonexports.com/imports


I wish we could buy them in Canada but the EPA won't let us bring them across the boarder.

dan


----------



## woodhe (Nov 1, 2009)

IC-Smoke;1199305 said:


> I test drove a Mini truck and at 6'1" 225 I was cramped and would be shoulder to shoulder with a buddy that is of the same stature. They are cool and can turn on a dime but I would jump for a Kubota RTV and boss V plow!! granted you might spend some more money on the RTV but buy a used one and save! Thumbs Up


Cab sizes vary. '90-'98 models ... largest cab Subaru then Daihatsu, Mitsubishi, Honda, with Suzuki/Mazda with the tightest.

Daihatsu makes an extended cab.

'99 and up are roomier.

dan


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

This was in the "Back lot" he wanted 5K for it and no extended cab but it was a dump. Pretty cool though!!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Mabepossibly;1190107 said:


> Any reason why I would buy a small USED Jap Mini truck vs something like a Kubota RTV that is new, has parts available and nearby dealers / service centers?
> 
> Hell, I cant think of too many good reasons to buy a Mini Truck or Utility Veh over a decent compact tractor with an enclosed cab, or a used Bobcat. If all you do all year long is snow removal then maybe a mini truck could make sense. But if your a landscaper or in construction 8-10 months out of the year (like many of us) I cant see why you would spend $5-10k on one of these.


Some states will let you tag them and drive them on the street....


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

A local auto garage that I know the owners of, they used to import them, he had on with a plow on it. It looked like in 4x4 that all 4 wheels were locked in.

It did a good job of cleaning the lot, but he had problems keeping the entrances open were the city trucks would roll the snow into a big pile on his drive, the little thing would push some, then just climb up onto the snow. I figured that it just did not have enough weight to push the heavy snow all at once, but he got it, taking small bits at a time....


----------

